
Mazda and Toyota to create joint-venture to develop electric vehicles in USA - SQL2219
https://electrek.co/2017/08/04/mazda-toyota-joint-venture-electric-vehicles/
======
tahw
Why is the article acting like Toyota is lagging behind? Aren't they literally
the leading developer of battery technology in vehicles???

